# Now that Wal-Mart has raised its associates' pay, any ants thinking about working there instead?



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-raises-wages-for-425000-store-associates-121301438.htmlThis of course is after the CHEESE runs out. :biggrin:


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Depends on your taste I suppose....
Will you be able you exist on Top Ramen alone without all those cheese garnish toppings you've become addicted to?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

And BUY WALMART STOCK !
IT DROPPED AFTER ANNOUNCING RAISES.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

IIRC the raises were only for employees that already work there, not new hires.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> IIRC the raises were only for employees that already work there, not new hires.


$11.00 hr. For new hires.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> $11.00 hr. For new hires.


14 in California.

BTW, because the minimum wage in California is 14 bux an hour, it skews up Walmarts national average wage.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Absolutely no-way in hell. Rideshare has only one unique item that makes it better than the rest of the minimum wage low skill jobs out there like being a Wal*Mart employee...

No matter what you do you can't make $35 or more an hour working for Wal*Mart or any other minimum wage low skill job.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

umm lets see, set work hours, constant supervision, being told when where and how long to work. . .. . Nope!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> No matter what you do you can't make $35


I think there is a big assumption there. yeah? That a majority in RS make that on a consistent manner?

AT least at Walmart there is some chance of 'moving up'. RS, there is none; unless you consider Black service and that comes at a huge price tag.

Plus, one looks much better on a resume vs the other. Hopefully no heads explode on that.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

I will say I have, always made at least 15-$20 an hour. Sometimes Have even topped $35. 

As far as moving up, I guess that would be applying for a job at Uber. . . 

so not really comparable. ..


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Sometimes


THAT WORD. Kinda tells the story.

RS there is no advancement, ever. You are stuck. You can decide to work more hours for maybe more pay, but that's it. Dead end job, certainly.

A W2 job will always be better than a gig in the long term.


----------



## Kilroy4303 (Jul 31, 2020)

You have to weigh your expectations out of the job. Walmart is a better fit for some who need the structure and the dependable income. I know the average of how much I earn per hour and I work the hours required to hit such goals. I can choose not to work or I can choose to work longer depending on my needs not the companies. The freedom to choose when and where and how long fit my needs. It is a side job that I can work and not interfere with my other employment. If it did, I could not work it, that's a policy of my full time job.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Kilroy4303 said:


> Walmart is a better fit for some who need the structure and the dependable income


poo. Walmart is a perfect entry level job where one doesn't plan on staying for ever. BUT, if they did, and made it to manager? Oh, folks here would still turn their nose up at that.

RS is a entry level job that never changes from entry level skills......


----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> poo. Walmart is a perfect entry level job where one doesn't plan on staying for ever. BUT, if they did, and made it to manager? Oh, folks here would still turn their nose up at that.
> 
> RS is a entry level job that never changes from entry level skills......


The beginning RS driver will typically earn less than an experienced RS driver. One learns where, when, and how to drive to earn more. A very experience driver may develop contacts with strip clubs, dispensaries, hotels, casinos, etc. who will call them and work under the table for cash. A lawless driver and free market entrepreneur may offer products to those from these less than upstanding locations. Opportunities exist to increase revenue as experience increases.

On the other hand, Walmart would be better for many (most?). However, as the minimum wage increases, Walmart will be less willing to hire first time employees and the pay increase will be less as they advance in the company.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Take a pay cut, pay more taxes, have a boss, work on someone’s else’s whim on their schedule, sit around the same place everyday and I’m sure there are several other reasons so I’m going with a hard pass on working at Walmart


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.businessinsider.com/walmart-amazon-kroger-pay-15-minimum-wage-taking-shots-2021-2?amp


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

bsliv said:


> Opportunities exist to increase revenue as experience increases.


true. but. RS is a dead end job. If one decides RS is their only career they will go no where. As I've noted before they CAN work more hours and get better at cherry picking; but that is it. They have maybe 2 upgrades: XL or Black. And Black has a huge price tag.

Sorry, RS is not career one selects with the goal of improving over time ie no advancement.

Pretty sure nobody in HS is thinking: YEAH, I'm going to a RS driver as my career. <sigh>


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> true. but. RS is a dead end job. If one decides RS is their only career they will go no where. As I've noted before they CAN work more hours and get better at cherry picking; but that is it. They have maybe 2 upgrades: XL or Black. And Black has a huge price tag.
> 
> Sorry, RS is not career one selects with the goal of improving over time ie no advancement.
> 
> Pretty sure nobody in HS is thinking: YEAH, I'm going to a RS driver as my career. <sigh>


Hell
When i started Uber
I wanted to work my way up to Luxury ( Limo)

All i got was Lousey pay cuts !

And i worked it Hard too !


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> wanted to work my way up to Luxury


oh, all this time I **** you worked up to pizza delivery¿ :roflmao: &#129300;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> oh, all this time I thought you worked up to pizza delivery¿ :roflmao: &#129300;


I did.
It IS a step up from Uber.
I have Healthcare now also.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> It IS a step up from Uber.


at best. at best. But you seem to make it work as a full time permanent position. Kudos.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> at best. at best. But you seem to make it work as a full time permanent position. Kudos.


Tips.
Pay is$8.00 an hour.
Minimum wage is $7.25

Tips.

Uber said " NO NEED TO TIP".


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Tips.
> Pay is$8.00 an hour.
> Minimum wage is $7.25


all of that makes it a horrible career move. Right?

Yeah, tips are included. Are you channeling miamikid? &#127864;&#127864;&#128526;&#128526;


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> all of that makes it a horrible career move. Right?
> 
> Yeah, tips are included. Are you channeling miamikid? &#127864;&#127864;&#128526;&#128526;


Move up from Uber.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Move up from Uber.


is that like a move up from paper boy?¿


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> is that like a move up from paper boy?¿


Nobody reads papers anymore hardly.
Internet.

( pizza is More Hunger satisfying than paper)


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> true. but. RS is a dead end job. If one decides RS is their only career they will go no where. As I've noted before they CAN work more hours and get better at cherry picking; but that is it. They have maybe 2 upgrades: XL or Black. And Black has a huge price tag.
> 
> Sorry, RS is not career one selects with the goal of improving over time ie no advancement.
> 
> Pretty sure nobody in HS is thinking: YEAH, I'm going to a RS driver as my career. <sigh>


On the one hand, you can make $175,000 as a manager at WalMart:

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/09/walmart-report-reveals-average-salary-of-its-us-store-managers.html
On the other hand, as a rideshare driver you can choose your own hours and the job isn't terribly boring and agonizing like Walmart manager probably is.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> On the one hand, you can make $175,000 as a manager at WalMart:
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/09/walmart-report-reveals-average-salary-of-its-us-store-managers.html
> On the other hand, as a rideshare driver you can choose your own hours and the job isn't terribly boring and agonizing like Walmart manager probably is.


To be a store manager takes years if ever and a degree plus several other things, they prefer dual degrees. Not an easy job to get either, the openings are far and few


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

NicFit said:


> To be a store manager takes years if ever and a degree plus several other things, they prefer dual degrees. Not an easy job to get either, the openings are far and few


I've read that not all have degrees. I guess it is a path for those who want to do it.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> On the other hand, as a rideshare driver you can choose your own hours and the job isn't terribly boring and agonizing like Walmart manager probably is.


I find it out for one to compare a career with a gig. And yet, here one is.

GIGs are temporary or at least should be. But yes, there are a lot of people who just can't handle having a job they need to interview for and be supervised. What on earth did they do before gigs were born? sheesh.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Gigs have been around forever, although in certain ages and times (Feudalism in Europe, Soviet Russia) you might have had to settle for being a serf since gigs were not allowed!

There is more to life than money, I guess. If the job isn't fun, I don't want to do it!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> There is more to life than money, I guess.


I suppose if mommy and daddy support their kids for life, that would be a legit saying. The rest of us had to work for a living and RS doesn't really doesn't do that for more than a single person. But if somebody can live on RS by itself, good for them. Just don't be surprised when (or if) you ever look at your SS statement and it shows zero earnings. oops.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> I've read that not all have degrees. I guess it is a path for those who want to do it.


My pizza place pays 50% of college costs.if it were still Corporate owned, i would be getting 3 paid weeks of vacation now.

My stores are part of a 36 store franchise.
No more paid vacation.
But i do have healthcare.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My pizza place pays 50% of college costs.if it were still Corporate owned, i would be getting 3 paid weeks of vacation now.
> 
> My stores are part of a 36 store franchise.
> No more paid vacation.
> But i do have healthcare.


Uber pays 100% of college costs! Well not books. But all the tuition expenses.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

3rd option. Go back to school and get a skill. So when this rideshare thing inevitably ends, you don't have to go work at McDonald's or Walmart.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Are you really thinking of working at walmart ?
I worked 37 hours this week all insta cart . with bonuses . total of 37 hours .Were all getting these bonuses here 6 orders 82 dollars
1270 total earned . Minus 25 in gas . that is 34 dollars an hour . Walmarts ! lmao really really
Where there are no bonuses ill average 20 to 25 an hour i pick and choose more for larger .
no boss head phones . I sleep in . No drama  No bs ! Tax i have a great tax pro . I have not paid one dollar in tax in 5 years . So i keep that 37 an hour . Your check of 40 hours will be 15 hr 600 take home claim one. 473


----------



## hooj (Aug 18, 2018)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-raises-wages-for-425000-store-associates-121301438.htmlThis of course is after the CHEESE runs out. :biggrin:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I have done a lot of business with Wallyworld in Washington state. shiftleaders make 20-50% more than minimum. (very few employees work for minimum) and receivers that made $25plus dollars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I had to go to 5 walmarts in 3 towns tonight to find DAMN CAT LITTER !

After working 10 hours !

They are having REAL supply issues with this cold weather !

They just STARTED getting trucks in today !

FROM NOW ON

I HOARD & STOCKPILE CAT LITTER !

*( articles below are about Englands cat litter shortage.[ international cat litter shortage !?!?
Damn GLOBALISTS !] )


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

OP's next topic: now that waste management is providing free gloves, any ants wanting to go pick up trash?

Not that it would be much different from picking up pax.


----------



## Mcwharthog (Oct 10, 2020)

In most large cities, trash collectors are union, public employees. They are well paid, have excellent benefits, and pensions. A much better option than uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mcwharthog said:


> In most large cities, trash collectors are union, public employees. They are well paid, have excellent benefits, and pensions. A much better option than uber.


And their kids have more TOYS than Anyone !

( maybe not complete sets . . .)


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> And their kids have more TOYS than Anyone !
> 
> ( maybe not complete sets . . .)


People throw away a lot of good stuff.


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

I know a guy who works at Waste Management (I think he's based in the yard, moving trucks around). He Ubers in a Bolt, which he also Turos. He's also got a Harley Livewire, a Can-Am Spider, a huge class-A camper, and a Tesla. Seems like the garbage business is doing OK.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> https://finance.yahoo.com/news/walmart-raises-wages-for-425000-store-associates-121301438.html
> This of course is after the CHEESE runs out. :biggrin:


😅😂😄 Work at Wal-Mart....riiiggghhht!


----------

